# Back to Basics improved formula



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

What do you think?

Ingredients: Turkey giblets (turkey livers and turkey hearts), turkey meal, turkey, chicken meal, tapioca, pea protein, poultry fat (turkey and chicken, preserved with mixed tocopherols), dried whole egg, whole flaxseed, menhaden fish oil, natural chicken flavor, peas, sunflower oil, salt, l-carnitine, potassium chloride, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, vitamin E supplement, l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), choline chloride, biotin, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, niacin, calcium pantothenate, sodium selenite, vitamin A supplement, riboflavin supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin B12 supplement, calcium iodate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid

(theres also a pork formula)

Back to Basics


----------



## Jackielyn (May 27, 2009)

Oh...I like the look of it! I wonder what kind of price tag it has???


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Not bad. I don't like the pea protein though... but overall it looks pretty spiffy, unless i'm missing something.

Wonder how much it is.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

It may take a while before the new food is distributed since the where to buy link doesent yield any results for me. I may email them to find out about the price.

I would also like to know what "pork protein" is, in their ingredient description is says: "concentrated source of premium pork", why not list is as a meal or meat?


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah... that sounds like a meal, but not being listed as one has me wondering. Almost sounds as though they are adding a vitamin from a pork source.... similar to getting cranberry pills lol...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I have been feeding their canned pork for several years but it looks like they aren't going to be making it anymore. In fact, I just opened a can of it this week for Chelsy. It was just pork and green beans in the canned and the dogs LOVE it. It was pretty pricey, though, and we only got it when it was on big sale. Looks like they are going to be concentrating on their new kibble for awhile. I like the looks of it except for the added Flaxseed. Rocky and Chelsy both get really itchy if they eat anything with Flaxseed in it.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't like the pea protein either but hey, with all of this(list below) in front of it, it is easily dismissed, as you can still be confident that they use a good amount of meat.

Turkey giblets (turkey livers and turkey hearts), turkey meal, turkey, chicken meal,


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I think they just called it pork "protein" to distinguish it from the pork meal, which contains bones. The pork protein is basically boneless pork meal. I'm not completely sure, though.

If I was still feeding kibble, I'd definitely want to try this! 

Chowder, I found some Back to Basics canned salmon on Pet Food Direct. I thought it would be cheaper since they discontinued it, but it's even pricier than Weruva!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Well it looks like the turkey one is $62 for 27 lbs and pork is $67, thats pretty pricey imo, not sure I'll be trying it in the future. 
Back To Basics Dog Food DogBack To Basics | PetFoodDirect.com


----------

